# How to disconnect the plug on the camshaft position sensor?



## Pcdoctorbigs (Jan 31, 2011)

:waving: I have a 2003 Nissan Sentra Limit Edition and the camshaft position sensor requires changing. I am not sure how the wire connector to it gets disconnected. I look at the online manual I purchased but no help there along with having a parts store try to assist me in looking at the manual they had but still no answers. I just read an online article that said they just squeezed their connector to disconnect it. Is this how this Nissan connector gets disconnected? Can somehow tell me how to remove this connector without breaking something?  Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

99% of the time, it's either squeeze the end like they say, or possibly spread the plastic at the very end away from the connector. It's one or the other if it's not screwed on somehow.
Check the FSM link below. Might help ya out.


----------



## Pcdoctorbigs (Jan 31, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> 99% of the time, it's either squeeze the end like they say, or possibly spread the plastic at the very end away from the connector. It's one or the other if it's not screwed on somehow.
> Check the FSM link below. Might help ya out.


Ok thanks for your help. I found out by trial and error that this connector is released by pushing it in at the very bottom a green internal push type plastic slider (sort of hidden) that finally released the connector from the camshaft position sensor. Guess it was the so called 1% that was neither squeeze, spread, or screw to get it to release. I removed this sensor and replaced it in about 15 minutes. Thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ahhh....the old 'sliding green locking thing' trick eh?
Forgot about those... I just got done swapping out my alternator yesterday, so I guess I was stuck on the 99% thing because of the connectors I was dealing with.


----------



## Pcdoctorbigs (Jan 31, 2011)

*Changed Out the Camshaft Position Sensor*

After finally figuring out how to disconnect the camshaft position sensor I changed it out with a new replacement part. The problem is the Service Engine Soon light is still lit. The vehicle so far does start up much better but we will see over time as the wife drives it all day today how it performs. I am hoping the light will finally go out and the computer will reset itself back to no errors. I did hook up the CarMD tester and it came back with the same error code. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what a smart machanic would do from here? Thanks for your time and any suggestions or recommendations you might have at this time.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You used a CarMD? If you bought it, man...you got hosed. If you borrowed it, whoever bought it got hosed. A "CarMD" is about as bad as those magnetic bracelets they sell on TV.
Take it somewhere (Autozone, etc) and get the codes reset. You could wait awhile and see if it resets itself, but according to the FSM, it won't for a LONG time (if ever) depending on how you drive. Could try pulling the battery cables overnight, but even then, the FSM says the codes are stored.


----------



## Pcdoctorbigs (Jan 31, 2011)

I did purchase the CarMD handheld device that simply plugs into the port found inside the vehicle that uses the same technology as those $5000 scan tools found at a local repair shop. The CarMD reads powertrain (Check Engine – vehicle sensors), body (ABS – brake system), and chassis (SRS – safety system) codes. Once you purchase this device you also can connect to CarMD’s fix database. Surf over to CarMD.com to find out more about this device. Looks like I will have to take this vehicle somewhere (Autozone, etc) and get the codes reset as you stated. Thanks for all your help. Have a wonderful successful week!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm 100% completely familiar with the OBD-2 specifications, programming, protocols, methods, electrical connection spec's, and so on. And that CarMD is surely NOT the same technology as those $5,000 scan tools found at a local repair shop. Not even close. I've known about CarMD for quite awhile now. Sure, it does do a few things, not very well, but it does do them.
For instance, can it reset your codes? That's something that the most basic OBD-2 scan tool can easily accomplish...but apparently not with CarMD!

At any rate...is the car still running good?


----------



## Pcdoctorbigs (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes the car is still running good. Thanks for all the good information and help! Have a wonderful successful day!


----------

